
Front-end engineering - a2we
https://github.com/hilongjw
======
gus_massa
I don't understand why you submitted this. But if you are looking for a job
you should read/submit in the official thread that is posted the first day of
each month.

For reference (and perhaps you can find something interesting):

"Who is hiring?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202954)
(488 points, 10 days ago, 830 comments)

"Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202955)
(51 points, 10 days ago, 81 comments)

"Who wants to be hired?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11202956)
(84 points, 10 days ago, 195 comments)

